# Local Clone Request?



## CanvasMan (30/3/22)

Greetings everyone, I absolutely love the 'Ju-Long - Iced Up' juice by 'Majestic Vapor'. And I have been wondering if anyone has ever came across a recipe that's similar to it? I'm trying to clone it to save some money. I would be eternally grateful. I would also like to request the same when it comes to the juice 'Trinity' by 'Northern Craft Vapes'. Any attempted clone recipe or even something you've tasted that is similar would help me a bunch! 

Also if someone has recommendations on where to start the recipe to try and close them will be extremely helpful! As well as any and all hints and tips.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/22)

NCV Trinity One Shot


NCV brings you the original recipe with Kiwi, White Grapes and Strawberries blended to perfection. Enjoy original or add your own ice mix! 30ML Flavour concentrate : Artificial and Natural Flavourings , Propylene Glycol, Alcohol Free Make over 200mls! No steeping required, Shake Well and enjoy!




www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/22)

No need to clone trinity. Just mix the one shot. Same thing. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CanvasMan (30/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> No need to clone trinity. Just mix the one shot. Same thing. Problem solved.


That's quite helpful, thank you! Wish there was a one shot for Ju-Long as well.


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/22)

CanvasMan said:


> That's quite helpful, thank you! Wish there was a one shot for Ju-Long as well.


Pleasure. I helped you with 50%. 

Some other clever person can fill in the other 50%

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

